# Durrat almarsa tower, Dubai marina... any clues???



## munnus (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello guys and gals... am abt to move to durrat al marsa tower.. seems like an ok building bu5 i wish if can have more info... also they r asking for a commission although they r the managing company of the building... is it normal? TIA


----------

